# Mike Mentzer Perfect score of 300 points!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

Mike Mentzer Perfect score of 300 points
For who did not know this yet, Mike Mentzer was the first ever to hit a  perfect score of 300 points, he did this on a Internationale show, this was in 1978, on the Mister Universe. This was never done before by any bodybuilder. He is also the only one that has ever done this in the whole history of the IFBB.

foto's of Mike:


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

keep teaching these kids the history of the sport


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

They better learn!


----------



## musclepump (Sep 9, 2005)

Look at those FOREARMS!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 23, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


That's why! Everybody else has shrunkin peters...


----------



## jasone (Sep 23, 2005)

This guy had interesting ideas regarding training.  One set to failure and rest for half a month.  Created quite a controversy among trainers who felt threatened by this philosophy.


----------



## V Player (Sep 24, 2005)

Have you guys read his book? OMG....mind numblingly boring and tedious read. Untill you get to the good parts that is. Mike is one of my alltime favorites and Im using a modernized version of his training protocol and its working like Im on PHs. Yessir, training 2x a week. But damn that man is/was long winded in the extreme. His philosophical rants are enough to make you want to scream. It was a chore to keep picking that book up to read, but its worth it in the long run. Id say its a must for anyone, regardless of their training goals.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks man I'll look into his book, what's the name?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>



Mike looks a little excited in this pic!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 24, 2005)

i hope that doesnt happen to me when i go on stage


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 24, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Mike looks a little excited in this pic!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 24, 2005)

Brother V, what book did you read of Mentzers? I have a couple, and will be getting his Heavy Duty 2, and his new one coming out soon, The Wisdom of Mentzer or something like that!!! He is one of my Favorites too!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> i hope that doesnt happen to me when i go on stage


Just as long as the Ms. Fitness follows the bodybuilding comp you should be ok... Unless you're one of the flammers who voted bi-sexual!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 25, 2005)

no actually it is natural juniors so i have a good chance of doing well.


Still got a year to go anyway.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 25, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Just as long as the Ms. Fitness follows the bodybuilding comp you should be ok... Unless you're one of the flammers who voted bi-sexual!


Hey bro, a friend of mine is competing in a ms.fitness comp. in five days and she is hot as hell, damn! there is nothing manly on her, she has a good chance of winning that show, I think she will make it.
When the show is over I'll post a picture of her.
that will give you something to do on all those lonely nights.


----------



## V Player (Sep 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother V, what book did you read of Mentzers? I have a couple, and will be getting his Heavy Duty 2, and his new one coming out soon, The Wisdom of Mentzer or something like that!!! He is one of my Favorites too!!!


AA, Unit, the book Im reffering to is simply Heavy Duty. I dont think its Heavy Duty 2. It says inside the cover that its the last book he ever wrote before he died. If you can handle the mind numbing philosophical rant you will come out much wiser about training. But Im warning you, the guy can talk for hours on end on the reason for why a rock is a rock and should only be seen as a rock except when it is not a rock.


----------

